# Organ Concerts



## opium (Dec 15, 2011)

I am about to purchase tickets for my first ever organ concert - it is at the Royal Albert Hall.

However, am I naive to assume that the best seats would be the very front row - like for a rock band? Where is the best place to buy seats for the optimal sound?

Thanks


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I've not been to Royal Hall, but if it is like most concert halls, you would want to be about 1/4 to 1/2 the way back from the stage, and as close to center as possible. This allows the sound to "mix" with the hall and you will most likely get a very full sound from that vantage point. 

Sitting in the front row would be the least desirable, unless of course you wish to see the artist playing. 

Kh


----------



## opium (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot 

I got a seat in the Grand Tier, about 1/4 of the way back.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

You're welcome :tiphat:

Is this for the Gala Organ concert there in June of this year? If it is, it should be an exciting and good program.


----------



## opium (Dec 15, 2011)

Krummhorn said:


> You're welcome :tiphat:
> 
> Is this for the Gala Organ concert there in June of this year? If it is, it should be an exciting and good program.


It is, yeah. Should be a good first experience!


----------

